# Sawdust on glasses



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I there a product or home brew product that helps to keep sawdust from sticking to one's gasses and full face shield?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

One I use is to wipe the lenses with a sheet of dryer fabric…I've only used the P&G products (Bounce, Downy, and Gain), but it seems to work. Just a caution: use one that came out of the dryer…a fresh one makes a mess on your glasses.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Huh - I'll have to try that trick Fred. We have plenty of used dryer sheets.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dryer sheets? 
hehe
Dryer sheet is nothing more than Octadecanoic Acid (or modified Stearic Acid) impregnated on fabric.
Octadecanoic/Stearic acid is cool stuff. It is a waxy fatty acid common in soaps, cosmetics, lip balm, and even candle wax.
It is ionic compound, with slightly positive charge that repels negatively charged ions and/or dust. Many of commercially available lens cleaners have stearic acid to help keep lens cleaner longer. 

Other tricks to keeping your glasses free of dust (and moisture droplets) include application of wax. Most anti-fog lens cleaners claim to repel dust. Pure carnauba wax works somewhat. Most candle (paraffin) wax has some stearic acid in it to help with stability, and can be buffed onto lens for some protection. Try some lip balm with carnauba, beeswax, and stearic acid for slightly better results. There is actually a ski goggle anti-fog sold with same ingredients as lip balm, sold in same packaging (surprise). Once you buff off the excess wax, these will keep lens clean for awhile.

There are also used to be 3M Scotch-guard products for keeping glass/plastic clean. These used a stearic acid wax + silicone compound that binds to surface and can provide protection for many months, until worn off. The product was not 'safe' for retail applications, and stop being sold years many ago. Now they only offer Scotchguard lens coatings applied as hard film on lens by special sputtering equipment in lab environment. If you are one of those chemistry geeks who has access to liquid silane fluids and stearic acid, you can make your own 'buff on wax' coating.

As Dupont used to say: Better living through chemistry!

Cheers!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

My wife has two cans of Scotch Guard for fabric. I gave it a shot while using a router. All has ceased for awhile:
I am now able to take the following with a smile several weeks ago I set about to make a fire place bellows for a Christmas present. I have made several and used the saved template to draw the outline on 1/2'' poplar. I used an 1/8th'' band saw blade in my 14'' Delta and things went South. I was using the Carter accessory that is made o tension said bade. I retried it and then the upper wheel screeched so I learned to install bearings. I got the poplar to what I needed and preceded to the router table to use a pattern bit and it all hit the fan chewing up one end and a piece of handle flew off. I redid a new piece of poplar and had at it again. Once more the router did OK except for tight turns. So I used a sanding sleeve with a bearing and using the template got the bellows ready for the next step.
Using WhitehSide's inlay kit I mortised out a circle for the thin brass inlay for the air intake. That went great. I got have way through cutting out the, very thin, brass piece and the router quit.
I have not been going after this daily but I am now even tempered and not fuming.
I have made several bellows the same way in the past with little to no trouble. Oh I should mention my DeWalt 735 quit when I first started the project.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the tips on this guys ill have to try some and see if it helps.think ill start with yours jerry.it's always a pita to have to constantly wipe or blow how dust.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I found that the used dryer sheets work well. I Found, on the internet, +3 reading glasses made of glass, not plastic. Works even better!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I'll give it a try when I get the router fixed.


----------

